# 240SX Coupe Rear End Sticker



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys, another newb question, but I searched and couldn't find it.

Anybody know where to get a replacement 240SX Sticker? They're the puffy style ones on the coupe.

My X is peeling off from the 240SX. I don't want to debadge my car, looks too much like an Integra if I do, lol.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

WHAT...Damn Does it run...After all if your worried about looks might as well buy that Honda or Integra that a 240 looks like?????...

You might be a ricer if you think a sticker will make it go faster.....Just kidding but any way you might be able to glue it back down with some superglue or something or just let it go...IF anyone asks if its an Integra which if they did they are obviously a moron then just tell them its a special rear wheel drive one...If they say "Oh Yea" then ask them "How many stickers do you need to gain 5hp" Or "Does a wing on a front wheel drive car improve traction?". All questions that make no sense and should be discarded.....Any way welcome to the board


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been searching since I saw this thread cause I have the problem with one of my cars. I can't find it anywhere. I'm about to break down and call Nissan to see if they can give me a price or part number. 

I searched but can't find anything.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL, let me know if you get the part number. Or anybody know where I can get a ONEVIA sticker?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you should check with nissan. but do they actually make onevia stickers?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo240 said:


> you should check with nissan. but do they actually make onevia stickers?


no...............


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

didn't think they did...


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought we were talking about the stickers on the hatch that said 240SX on one side and SE or LE on the other? Well, that is what I thought we were talking about.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

just let the sticxker go ive been ridin in my whip with "240S" since i bought it they ask me 
what it is. and i tell them it a 240 special. i even got pulled over by a cop and the ticket says. 
my car is a 240s.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's the link to the sticker / badge. Probably close to $25 after shipping! 

NissanParts.cc


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Onizuka said:


> Here's the link to the sticker / badge. Probably close to $25 after shipping!
> 
> NissanParts.cc



That is one heck of a find. Nice searching on that one, cause I tried last week and google and several "nissan parts places" let me down. Nice FIND! :woowoo:


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Oops, forgot to mention, this is for the Coupe. I had to send them a photo of it from my car


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, mines the hatch. Well, I guess there shouldn't be that much difference, but I can send them a pick too I suppose.

Thanks again, I wouldn't have found that.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok so you would spend $29 +/- to get a new sticker??!!!!!......If you follow trends etc etc....The big thing here in Germany is removing all badging from the car...IMO its a really clean look. Even from the factory BMW, Audi, VW you can get a TAG less Ride ....But glad you found it now you can sleep well at night knowing that $29 dollers can cure your cars problems.


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Man, don't get angry, lol. It's personal preference. You'll get to tell me what to do when you actually put money into MY car


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, it is a personal preference. I like the stock look on the car. 

I've seen people (on other forums) spend over 2 grand to redo and restore the leather in their car. That doesn't help performance, but that is what the guy wanted to do.

If I want to spend 30 bucks to get the 240 sticker back on......


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Not mad acutally very happy to see another 240 saved from the hands of someone that has no appreaction for it.......Yes your right....it is your car and it is your choice to fix/Mode/upgrade etc etc etc.... Considering your other post with a real problem that needs to be fixed which i read first prior to this one. Anyway do what ya want and I hope the non working tail lights doesnt get you rear ended truly being sincere about this since being rear ended sucks. Peace....................


----------



## Onizuka (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't get me wrong  I just prefer to have the car as close to stock as possible and am not a big fan of the debadge on coupes. No offense taken


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

This is America and the great thing about it is you can spend $$ on anything you want no matter how stupid it is. Just look at these big pet stores. 

I probably would buy a sticker also if mine was bad.


----------

